# Bought a new Galaxy Nexus



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

I just upgraded from my Bold 9900 to a Galaxy Nexus on Rogers. It's a great phone! So many apps in the Android Market. It's a fast dual core phone.


----------

